# Showdown - Aspire Nautilus Vs Aerotank Mega



## Tiaan (25/6/14)

After the Aerotank has received some mixed reviews i'm rather on the fence on which of these two I should get. Anybody that has used both care to give an opinion? I know the Nautilus has received some high praise on the forum, but is it still the one to beat? If this has already been discussed will the mods please delete this thread.


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

Tiaan said:


> After the Aerotank has received some mixed reviews i'm rather on the fence on which of these two I should get. Anybody that has used both care to give an opinion? I know the Nautilus has received some high praise on the forum, but is it still the one to beat? If this has already been discussed will the mods please delete this thread.


I have used them both and slightly prefer the Aerotank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan (25/6/14)

Andre said:


> I have used them both and slightly prefer the Aerotank.


 
In what ways?


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

Tiaan said:


> In what ways?


The aerotank is sexier, will not break as easily, is cheaper to maintain, coil units more widely available, prefer the airflow settings, vapes a tad better......


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Andre said:


> The aerotank is sexier, will not break as easily, is cheaper to maintain, coil units more widely available, prefer the airflow settings, vapes a tad better......


 
I'd give it to the Aerotank purely on looks.
But I can't deal with the draw on the Aspire.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/14)

I would give it to the Nautilus purely on the quality of the vape for me… and then the tank size… and then the better airflow system of the Nautilus.


----------



## VapeSnow (1/7/14)

Tiaan said:


> After the Aerotank has received some mixed reviews i'm rather on the fence on which of these two I should get. Anybody that has used both care to give an opinion? I know the Nautilus has received some high praise on the forum, but is it still the one to beat? If this has already been discussed will the mods please delete this thread.


Hi i used both and i have to go with the aerotank. It has better airflow and just vapes much better. But the aerotank cant beat the flavor u get out of your Nautilus. Hope this help you. Just get both. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario (1/7/14)

Aspire Nautilus for the win


----------



## mohamed (1/7/14)

I have both and only use the aero .the nautilus airflow control is way better .but for practical reasons i use the aero tank and the nautilus has been in the bottom draw for the last two months after buying a five pack coil with four duds .infact ill trade my nautilus for a decent juice.its practically in brand new condition.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

